# Making Supper for Barbara L and James



## kitchenelf (Sep 18, 2008)

on Sunday, September 21st...OK - I'm thinking beer butt chickens and burgers


Potato salad or my mom's macaroni salad (or both)?  I know it's two starches but this is a cookout - it doesn't count!

I don't really want baked beans - anyone have a better suggestion?

What else should I make?  Oh please, don't anyone suggest I bake anything


----------



## urmaniac13 (Sep 18, 2008)

of course a meal with James couldn't go without a homemade "maidrite", could it?


----------



## suziquzie (Sep 18, 2008)

Try this (seee how well I can do that now!)  and tell me how it is....  

I want to make it next week, when I can afford the gallon of cream!!!


----------



## TATTRAT (Sep 18, 2008)

thanks a lot, ke....I was gonna make all of that Friday night!


----------



## luvs (Sep 18, 2008)

sounds yummy to me, elf!!! 2 starches sounds like a plan...


----------



## kadesma (Sep 18, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> on Sunday, September 21st...OK - I'm thinking beer butt chickens and burgers
> 
> 
> Potato salad or my mom's macaroni salad (or both)?  I know it's two starches but this is a cookout - it doesn't count!
> ...


Elf, how about an antipasto platter  and before all the wonderful fruit goes south make a platter of grapes, melons..If you can find an orange flesh melon, you will be in for a treat,now add some peaches and nectarines, then sprinkle with honey and lime juice...The menu is perfect as is 
kades


----------



## expatgirl (Sep 18, 2008)

how about a nice fruit salad??


----------



## luvs (Sep 18, 2008)

...i'm with fruit, too...


----------



## miniman (Sep 18, 2008)

How about some corn of the cob or just creamed corn on the side.


----------



## Barbara L (Sep 18, 2008)

I am drooling so much in anticipation that I'm afraid that I will drown in the car before we ever get there!

Barbara


----------



## Maidrite (Sep 18, 2008)

_I am ready for an elf sized meal ! _


----------



## texasgirl (Sep 18, 2008)

grilled corn and fruit salad.


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 18, 2008)

TATTRAT said:


> thanks a lot, ke....I was gonna make all of that Friday night!


 
LOLOLOL

Thanks for the ideas everyone - fruit will definitely be on the menu as will corn on the cob!!!!  Maybe some good ol' Hungarian cucumbers with sour cream too!


----------



## *amy* (Sep 18, 2008)

Since you have your chicken & beef, I would go with grilled veggies, a beautiful green salad, and (apple) coleslaw. How about grilled asparagus, onions, portobellas, zukes, tomatoes with marinated artichoke hearts, etc., or a cucumber/onion/tomato salad. Saved a pic, but not the recipe, for a grilled & chilled veggie antipasti. You'll need something to wash it all down  - how about strawberry & white wine sangria. Dessert - fresh fruit, poundcake & ice cream.


----------



## Adillo303 (Sep 18, 2008)

Want a good cheesecake recipie for desert?


----------



## Barbara L (Sep 18, 2008)

I'm keeping out of this (I will love anything KE makes!), but I have heard that mushrooms go with everything.  

Barbara


----------



## *amy* (Sep 18, 2008)

Barbara L said:


> ... I have heard that mushrooms go with everything.
> 
> Barbara


 
I have some pesto deviled eggs to go with that.


----------



## QSis (Sep 18, 2008)

psssssst, k.e. - Barbara told me that she loves baked beans.  She ordered them at Boston's Durgin Park but was disappointed in them (I was, too).  WAY too much molasses and not cooked long enough.  

Embarrassing, since they are a tradition in these parts!

Lee


----------



## Alix (Sep 18, 2008)

Apple crisp for dessert wink and cheesy spoonbread need to be in there somewhere.


----------



## middie (Sep 18, 2008)

Oooh cheesy spoonbread. Sounds good to me


----------



## Lynd (Sep 19, 2008)

This all sounds too tasty


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 19, 2008)

Thanks for all the input and suggestions - I'll put something together - apparently there's going to be some grilled portobellas as I heard they go with everything!


----------



## Dina (Sep 19, 2008)

I'd go with some grilled veggies ~ sliced zucchini, onions and bell peppers with a dab of olive oil, salt and pepper.  Toss it all together and drizzle a bit of Italian dressing.  The best grilled veggie salad you can serve with burgers and chicken.  How about some grilled corn on the cob with a dab of butter or mayo?


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 19, 2008)

Dina said:


> I'd go with some grilled veggies



You mean like this   I do grilled veggies like this all the time and I guess I was hoping to do something different.


----------



## LPBeier (Sep 19, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> You mean like this  I do grilled veggies like this all the time and I guess I was hoping to do something different.


 
Oh, Elf, when can I come to dinner?  Just the veggies and portobellos would be fine, you wouldn't have to go to too much trouble.  And these days I am not eating lots.....


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 19, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> You mean like this   I do grilled veggies like this all the time and I guess I was hoping to do something different.



That's perfect! It may be old hat to you, but maybe it's something different for Barbara and James. Don't know, but possibly. 

I love grilled veggies. Sometimes I put them over greens, sometimes just drizzle with dressing on their own. HTH.


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 19, 2008)

GG - I put the grilled romaine on the bottom so the greens are there sort of!  They are always a "winner" even if I hate to look at them over and over and over and over and over and over............

My head is still spinning with ideas...hey, I've got a couple days to decide!


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 19, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> GG - I put the grilled romaine on the bottom so the greens are there sort of!  They are always a "winner" even if I hate to look at them over and over and over and over and over and over............
> 
> My head is still spinning with ideas...hey, I've got a couple days to decide!



Well, something else I like to do with grilling sometimes is sliced zucchini and chopped peppers sauteed on the side burner with EVOO, garlic, and fresh herbs.

Or a marinated veg salad - steam some veggies, put in an ice bath to cool, then marinate overnight in your favorite vinaigrette. Very refreshing


----------



## Barbara L (Sep 19, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> GG - I put the grilled romaine on the bottom so the greens are there sort of! They are always a "winner" even if I hate to look at them over and over and over and over and over and over............
> 
> My head is still spinning with ideas...hey, I've got a couple days to decide!


We'll eat them so fast you won't have to see them for too long!

Seriously, don't go to too much trouble!  We're just plain ol' James and Barbara.  

Barbara


----------



## quicksilver (Sep 20, 2008)

I know it's late idea time, but what about potatoes, carrots and onions cut up, put in foil packet with alittle oil & butter, salt & pepper, and cooked on the grill?                                                 
whatever, it will be super, and pictures will follow - or empty plate pics, anyway. Enjoy!


----------



## Barbara L (Sep 21, 2008)

We're here (in a hotel), we're here!  I can't wait for tomorrow!  

Barbara


----------



## JoeV (Sep 21, 2008)

I'm definitely late chiming in here, but I'm a huge fan of Calico Beans in lieu of traditional baked beans.

Regardless, I know they will be thrilled with whatever shows up on the plate. Have a great day and enjoy the visit.

Joe


----------



## elaine l (Sep 21, 2008)

Have a great visit!  Can't wait to see the pictures.


----------



## Barbara L (Sep 21, 2008)

JoeV said:


> ...Regardless, I know they will be thrilled with whatever shows up on the plate. Have a great day and enjoy the visit.
> 
> Joe


I told kitchenelf she can throw dry biscuits at us and we will be happy, as long as she is talking to us while we gnaw on them!

Barbara


----------



## Constance (Sep 21, 2008)

Somehow I think you'll be getting something tastier than dry biscuits.


----------



## Barbara L (Sep 21, 2008)

Constance said:


> Somehow I think you'll be getting something tastier than dry biscuits.


She's such a good cook that I'm sure she could even find a way to make dried biscuits taste good!  (And no KE, throwing a mushroom on a dried biscuit wouldn't be that tasty! LOL).  Seriously, she is a wonderful cook, and I am looking forward to today very much.  Moreso for the fellowship and further bonding, but also for the food.  

Barbara


----------



## BigDog (Sep 21, 2008)

Constance said:


> Somehow I think you'll be getting something tastier than dry biscuits.



Agreed. If the meal is half as good as it sounds here, it's gonna be quite a spread!

It's cool how you are "archiving" the events here with pix, and how friendly everyone is. Of all the things to be done on vacation, you go on a whirl wind tour of the USA visiting DC friends. That speaks volumes about you both as to what you believe friendship entails. Albeit online, I'm glad to know you both, and perhaps some day our IRL paths will cross.

Until then, we'll be chatting here! 

Enjoy your visit and meal today!


----------



## Barbara L (Sep 21, 2008)

Thanks!  And we do have family in Minnesota, so who knows!    Plus if you (or anyone from DC) ever gets down to the Charlotte area, just let us know.  A few of us live in or near that area.

Barbara


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 21, 2008)

It's a very simple meal

My version of hamburgers with choice of:


lettuce
tomatoes
slaw
chili
mustard
ketchup
relish
pickles
mayo
sharp cheddar
provolone
potato salad
grilled salad (romaine, red/yellow peppers, portobella mushrooms)
coleslaw
apple crisp

Just simple, everyday cooking for our weary travelers!


----------



## Barbara L (Sep 21, 2008)

Yum!  James said that sure beats a dry biscuit!

Barbara


----------



## deelady (Sep 21, 2008)

How fun!! Wish we can all join you!! Some party that would be huh!? And imagine if we all brought our best dish...wooweee now THAT would be a cook out!


----------



## luvs (Sep 21, 2008)

oops, elf, i typo-d your karma!


----------



## Barbara L (Sep 22, 2008)

Well, the joke was on us.  We got there, and kitchenelf and her DH were out to dinner!  

Just kidding!!!!!!  Kitchenelf grilled burgers and veggies (including my mushrooms!), and it was all wonderful!  She already listed the menu, so I won't repeat it, but I will say it was great! My camera bag is in the car, so I will have to add pictures tomorrow.  

Thanks again KE, it was so good and it was so good getting to talk with you again!

Barbara


----------



## quicksilver (Sep 22, 2008)

NO NEWS? Must have been a good & late one!


----------



## Barbara L (Sep 22, 2008)

P.S. Alix's Apple Crisp was so good!  (How's that finger, KE?).

Barbara


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 22, 2008)

My finger is fine - thanks for asking - how are your nail...shorter? 

I didn't post any pictures 'cause you guys always do that.  I'll post in your thread.  I know you have to be relieved to be home.  What an adventure!!!  Can't wait until next year's adventure


----------



## Barbara L (Sep 22, 2008)

It's just a hair shorter!  LOL

We still need to unload the car (which is where my camera bag is) but I will post pictures as soon as possible.  James's back hurts, so we still need to go pick up the cats, get his medicine, and go to the post office!

Barbara


----------



## BrazenAmateur (Sep 22, 2008)

I'm lazy and I didn't read the whole thread.  With the aforementioned beer-rear chickens and burgers, if you want to do one starch and one veg, I'd opt for some acid to cut through all the richness.

I don't have the book (and thus the recipe) with me, but Patrick O'Connell from The Inn at Little Washington has a fantastic marinated cabbage slaw in his "Refined American Cuisine" book.  It's super simple, bright, and utterly delicious with charred, fatty, juicy BBQ fare.  Lots of vinegar and celery seed.


----------



## Barbara L (Sep 23, 2008)

We had so much to do today, but I finally got the pictures on here.  
1.  James and Isabella
2.  Kitchenelf with her newly cut finger (ouch!) up in the air
3.  Getting the grill ready
4.  Grilled veggies (yum!)
5.  Kitchenelf at the grill
6.  Food!
7.  Alix's Apple Crisp
8.  Potato salad and cole slaw
9 & 10. Burgers
11.Hard to see, but Isabella is killing her little stuffed hedgehog before eating her dogfood!
12 & 13. Isabella in her bed

Barbara


----------



## pacanis (Sep 23, 2008)

Wow... check out that grill... and that smoker.... I'm jealous kitchenelf!
Looks great. Love the pic of the roasted veggies, and the one of the *four* charcoal starters . And you can see the fingerprint in the burgers so they don't shrink (see, I've been paying attention here ). And James chillin' with the pooch and the remote 
Nice


----------



## Lynd (Sep 23, 2008)

Yeah, thats one nice grill. Bet those burgers were worth the whole journey


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 23, 2008)

pacanis said:


> Wow... check out that grill... and that smoker.... I'm jealous kitchenelf!
> Looks great. Love the pic of the roasted veggies, and the one of the *four* charcoal starters . And you can see the fingerprint in the burgers so they don't shrink (see, I've been paying attention here ). And James chillin' with the pooch and the remote
> Nice



Yes, FOUR charcoal starters!  I don't think my coal grates comes up close enough to the grills and I like a HOT surface!!!  It still wasn't hot enough for me but I didn't want to make more then have to remove all the food, etc., etc. to add more coals.

Yes, James came in and stole my dog and the remote!  

You have been paying attention!  

I hate a great time with Barb and James - we could have talked waaaay into the night, I'm sure.


----------



## Barbara L (Sep 23, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> ...I *hate* a great time with Barb and James - we could have talked waaaay into the night, I'm sure.


Hmmmmmm!  Freudian slip or a mere typo?  I hope it is a typo!  

We had a great time too!  We definitely would have stayed and talked all night if we hadn't noticed the subtle hints (KE changing into her robe and fuzzy slippers, taking a sleeping pill, *glaring* at the clock!).  Just kidding, of course!  It was so nice to relax and catch up with a good friend.  I also learned a few things, like the imprint in the burgers trick.  I had never had grilled vegetables (other than corn on the cob), so that was a new taste treat for me.  The burgers were wonderful!  And the company was even better!

Barbara


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 23, 2008)

Pre-cooked veggies
Pre-cooked hamburger and ingredients
Infamous thumbprint to prevent shrinking
Barbara - I said SIT, PUT YOUR FEET UP!  I LOVE her shoes!!!!
And DEFINITELY pre-cooked apple crisp!


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 23, 2008)

Barbara L said:


> Hmmmmmm!  Freudian slip or a mere typo?  I hope it is a typo!
> 
> We had a great time too!  We definitely would have stayed and talked all night if we hadn't noticed the subtle hints (KE changing into her robe and fuzzy slippers, taking a sleeping pill, *glaring* at the clock!).  Just kidding, of course!  It was so nice to relax and catch up with a good friend.  I also learned a few things, like the imprint in the burgers trick.  I had never had grilled vegetables (other than corn on the cob), so that was a new taste treat for me.  The burgers were wonderful!  And the company was even better!
> 
> Barbara



I'd say it's a cross between had and ate, if you ask me!  We had a great time and ate our way through it!!!!!


----------



## Michelemarie (Sep 25, 2008)

I LOVE the pictures! Thanks for posting! KE - you are beautiful and food looks fantastic! I'm so glad you had a good time with Barbara and James - they are great people! So glad to see James in his CUBS shirt!


----------

